# housing co-op in leeds, space available



## tufty79 (Apr 4, 2011)

3/4 bed house, vacant in early 2011.

Benefits include cheap rent (around �60/week, for the whole property), the chance to be part of a friendly housing co-op and to have democratic control over your housing.

Applicants for any vacant houses must first become members of the co-op by attending meetings and an interview over a few weeks.

(the person who posted the ad has lived in this co op for 8 years and says 'we're at our peak at the moment. it's a lovely place with 40 different properties over 3 streets. It's a very assorted diverse bunch; the oldest member is in their 80's, the youngest is a few weeks old. It's a real working class community that feels a part of the wider community seeing as weve been here over 30 years. it's secure and empowering housing in uncertain times. We had a kids christmas party recently, we've had seed swaps, we have the odd communal bonfire, but you also get your own privacy in the form of your own house! It can be a bit like a drunken and subversive Sesame Street in the summertime. You're expected to participate in monthly General Meetings and the running of the co op but the rest is optional' )

please pm for more details


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 4, 2011)

Which area is it?


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 4, 2011)

harehills


----------



## Bingo (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds brilliant!


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doesn't it just! I've got one one-hour-a-week commitment keeping me in london for the next year, i am SO tempted to apply for this and attempt some kind of sofasurfing commute though  imagine - if four people shared, that's fifteen quid a week each rent... *Dreams*


----------



## Bingo (Apr 4, 2011)

How many spaces are there? I've had a couple of ppl askin about rooms etc in last week or so...


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's one house with three bedrooms, four if you don't want a front room. So sixty quid a week for the whole property... Will pm info to you when back on a computer


----------



## Bingo (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice one!


----------

